# How to switch between x/xl



## EscUber (Oct 12, 2015)

Stupid question but uber help is non exsistent. 

I used to drive X last year. I have a new vehicle that qualifies for XL now. I have uploaded all the documents and the vehicle is active but how do I know its registered to receive XL requests??


----------



## EscUber (Oct 12, 2015)

Figured it out...


----------



## NCRBILL (Feb 13, 2016)

Make sure you have two profiles. One for X/XL and one just for XL. If not, they can set this up for you at the pyramid.


----------



## mralexg (Aug 1, 2016)

I’m new with Uber, just signed up. How do I switch between UberX and UberXL? I want to limit it to only UberXL for now. I have Honda Odyssey and Android phone.


TIA


----------



## slingo (Nov 12, 2015)

mralexg said:


> I'm new with Uber, just signed up. How do I switch between UberX and UberXL? I want to limit it to only UberXL for now. I have Honda Odyssey and Android phone.
> 
> TIA





mralexg said:


> I'm new with Uber, just signed up. How do I switch between UberX and UberXL? I want to limit it to only UberXL for now. I have Honda Odyssey and Android phone.
> 
> TIA


In the app go to account and tap your vehicle icon


----------

